# Thanks Robby for this Interesting Article!



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Kindly posted by Robby in other thread - take a peek!







"Prevention" magazine - March issue has an article on hypnotherapy. It talks about all of the different things hypno is being used for with great success including IBS. Here is a link to the article: http://www.prevention.com/article/0,5778,s...-6610-1,00.html


----------

